# Angelzeitschriften entwickeln sich unterschiedlich



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2005)

Nach den neusten Quartalszahlen entwickeln sich Angelzeitschriften unterschiedlich:
Der Blinker verliert zum letzten Quartal wiederum 2,56% an verkaufter Auflage auf jetzt nur noch 80.852 Exemplare und 0,19% an Abonnenten auf jetzt noch 36.847.

Fisch und Fang legt bei der verkauften Auflage um 14,31% zu auf jetzt 56.555 und um 0,47% bei den Abonnenten auf jetzt 31.838.

Interessant auch die langfristige Entwicklung vom Quartal 1/98 zum aktuellen Quartal (seitdem stehen die Daten online zur Verfügung):
*Blinker:*
*Verkaufte Auflage:*
*- 36,51% *von 127.338 auf jetzt 80.852 verkaufte Exemplare 
*Abonnenten:*
*- 32,94%* von 54.949 auf jetzt 36.847 Abonnenten

*Fisch und Fang:*
*Verkaufte Auflage:*
*- 10,4%* von 63.122 auf jetzt 56.555 verkaufte Exemplare
*Abonnenten:*
*- 13,44%* von 36.781 auf jetzt 31.838 Abonnenten

Während also der Blinker weiter sowohl an verkaufter Auflage wie auch an Abonnenten verliert, scheint sich bei Fisch und Fang eine „Bodenbildung mit Aufwärtstendenz auf niedrigem Niveau“ zu zeigen. 

Von Rute und Rolle liegen keine Zahlen vor.

Hier kann über das Thema diskutiert werden. Klick!


----------

